# Back pain after smoking...normal?



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 26, 2013)

sometimes after I smoke I get back pain and I seem to be able to feel my muscles more. In terms of cannabis I thought usually it was the opposite with pain. I dont know if maybe its the particular strain right now, Im smoking OG 18, its I believe a heavy indica, which I thought was great for pain management. I guess Im just wondering if anybodys experienced this and if so , how to manage or deal with it. By the way I have chronic back pain, most intense right before I sleep. I have a bad lower disc and a slight dis-alignment of the spine, not serious though. But after I smoke it kind of gets highlighted. My main goal is to get a strain with high CBD so maybe thatll' be a better experience w main management. Other than that high was good, real stoney, just the back pain isnt too much fun. If anybody can relate or give me some tips Id appreciate it.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 13, 2013)

same here cannabis seems to increase my pains... so far it seems like the cbd rich strains i have tried are better. I have chronic pain too and it depends what I do but I do feel sometimes smoking makes me more aware of the pain.


----------



## JoeyV (Oct 14, 2013)

Similar problem here. It seems that whatever bodily aches and pains exist when I'm sober can get worse after getting high. Not always, but perhaps 50% of the time.

I've learned not to panic, so I don't freak out, but it can be mighty uncomfortable. On the positive side, i do stretching and yoga and light work outs when the pain comes on and it helps to a certain extent.

It would be nice to know why this happens and what to do about it (preferably without having to give up getting high.)


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Dec 3, 2013)

Some strains actually magnify whatever you feel.

Others tend to deaden it. Go for indica dominant strains higher in cbd.


----------



## Karma0413 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes and no....

if you have been a smoker for a while, it would be more likely that it is not a result of psychoactive components. I would think newer smokers would be more vulnerable to this.

when I think back pain with weed smoking, I think a cough induced muscle soreness. often times a coughing spell can exacerbate an already pulled muscle, or may on its own cause some soreness.

best way to tell?
1. Does your back pain increase with exertion? Does your back pain increase while walking up a flight of stairs? GOTO THE ER

2. Does your back pain increase with deep inspiration, or does your back pain increase when you stretch your arms out and back?
THIS IS LIKELY MUSCULOSKELETAL pain.
best treatments for msk is gonna be medicines like Motrin( ibuprofen) or naproxen(naprosyn).
warmth pack
its important to decrease aggravating factors; if coughing started all this then start taking smaller hits so you do not cough
sit or stand in neutral positions ( stop slouching over computer or garden )

3. CHRONIC PAIN? Pain continued longer than 6 months, see a doctor as you may have some degenerative changes going on

4. NO increase in pain in #1 or #2, but I have felt ill or I do have a temperature. I also have nasty appearing sputum when I cough ( green or copious amounts )
THIS PAIN MAY BE ASSOCIATED WITH A LUNG INFECTION; pneumonia. Please call a doctor as soon as you have a moment.

5* EDIT: there is one other thing. Smoke in itself is a toxin. So in those folks with auto immune disorders, lung disorders smoke can actually exacerbate pains. Like in rheumatoid arthritis, even despite the cannaboid pain relieve. Switch to VAPING to resolve this issue.

hope this helps a little , hopefully I didn't leave anything out.
-GREEN THUMB NURSE


----------

